# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Proof: Health Insurance Company Pays Massive Bonuses to Doctors for Vaccinating Babies

## donnay

> *Proof: Health Insurance Company Pays Massive Bonuses to Doctors for Vaccinating Babies*
> 
> by Alex Pietrowski
> 
> Here is a perfect example of the tactics that Big Pharma uses to incentivize doctors to push vaccines on the public. Insurance company Blue Cross Blue Shield (BCBS) pays pediatricians $400 for EACH fully vaccinated child under the age of 2. This means that for every 100 vaccinated patients, the doctor gets a $40,000 bonus! [Note: This compensation incentive comes with a catch. If said doctor cant convince enough parents to vaccinate, the doctor forfeits the entire bonus.]
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, it is now very difficult to find a pediatrician who will accept a family who doesnt vaccinate. Even parents who partially vaccinate or follow a different schedule have a hard time finding a doctor. Heres why: doctors have to vaccinate a certain percentage of their patients or they dont get their bonus. BCBS says doctors need to vaccinate 63% of their patients to get the payout.
> ...


http://realfarmacy.com/insurance-vac...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Intoxiklown

I think the author doesn't understand the document and tables in it as those figures are reimbursement figures and not a separate pay to use meds, as well as not understanding how insurance companies work out reimbursement with clinics.

Note....I said I think.

I'm actually reading over the source materials in it's entirety to get a better grasp.

----------


## Schifference

Why would health insurance companies pay bonuses to doctors that administer vaccines? 
Logic would reason that if insurance companies are paying bonuses for doctors to do something, the insurance company must be saving money in the long run by doing so. Insurance companies are in business to make money not pay it out.

----------


## Intoxiklown

> http://realfarmacy.com/insurance-vac...zen.yandex.com


Ok....so yes they pay clinics $400 per child who meets the criteria for a Combo 10 vaccine pack on top of normal reimbursement. I do think the author is looking for some kind of conspiracy though when it boils down to an insurance company offering an incentive for clinics to try to get their patients involved in preventative medicine. It's a way for insurance companies to save money in the long run, but those doctors are still receiving an incentive (calling it a bribe implies malice intent). Meaning the last paragraph:  


"Finally, if doctors receive payouts for disease management, then why would they want to cure their patients? This approach definitely illustrates the biggest problem of our medical establishment. Let’s face it, the establishment is creating long-term customers instead of curing patients."

It contradicts the theme of them trying to say they are trying to maintain a management scenario so they can keep making money when the source they're basing that off of is geared towards the opposite. Now, the debate over whether those preventative measures in fact work is a different talk. But in this case, the goal is decreasing long term medical reliant patients as a cost savings.

----------


## Intoxiklown

> Why would health insurance companies pay bonuses to doctors that administer vaccines? 
> Logic would reason that if insurance companies are paying bonuses for doctors to do something, the insurance company must be saving money in the long run by doing so. Insurance companies are in business to make money not pay it out.


They're following the train of thought along the lines of preventative medicine. Apparently offering incentives to providers in hopes to establish preventative medical measures for patients has a statistical chance to reduce costs in later life.

----------


## donnay

> Why would health insurance companies pay bonuses to doctors that administer vaccines? 
> Logic would reason that if insurance companies are paying bonuses for doctors to do something, the insurance company must be saving money in the long run by doing so. Insurance companies are in business to make money not pay it out.


That's a good question.  I bet if we dig deeper, we will fine that Big pHARMa is paying the insurance companies to push doctors to peddle their products.

That's like the Heath insurance companies were the biggest pushers of Obamacare.

----------


## Schifference

> That's a good question.  I bet if we dig deeper, we will fine that Big pHARMa is paying the insurance companies to push doctors to peddle their products.
> 
> That's like the Heath insurance companies were the biggest pushers of Obamacare.


My economic logic on the issue is probably flawed but from my perspective I would think that somebody has to pay and the party that pays is the insurance company especially when it comes to what is considered preventive. So Big Pharma paying the insurance company to push something that Big Pharma wants to sell to the insurance company seems flawed to me.

----------


## angelatc

> Why would health insurance companies pay bonuses to doctors that administer vaccines? 
> Logic would reason that if insurance companies are paying bonuses for doctors to do something, the insurance company must be saving money in the long run by doing so. Insurance companies are in business to make money not pay it out.


LIke usual, it's been discussed previously, so obviously we need another thread on it.  People who get vaccines are less likely to get the diseases they're vaccinated against.  The insurance company can pay for a $5 vaccine or they can pay for a $1000 treatment.  Guess which behavior they're likely to encourage?

Only on Donna-land is a program to keep kids healthy considered a bad thing.

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve repeatedly asked big pharma supporters for any evidence that vaccines actually prevent diseases. They accused me of being an “_anti-vaxxer_”...


  On 20 August 2016, Angelatc started 3 threads on “_Lies anti-vaxxers tell…_”, this is the “best” one of these: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?514222-Lies-Anti-Vaxxers-Tell-quot-Too-Many-Vaccines-Overloads-The-Immune-System-quot/page2

  Here’s a thread started by Donnay on “_The truth about vaccines_”; I’m certainly not the only one to rate that one a lot higher: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ut-Vaccines%94

----------


## Ender

> I’ve repeatedly asked big pharma supporters for any evidence that vaccines actually prevent diseases. They accused me of being an “_anti-vaxxer_”...
> 
> 
>   On 20 August 2016, Angelatc started 3 threads on “_Lies anti-vaxxers tell…_”, this is the “best” one of these: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?514222-Lies-Anti-Vaxxers-Tell-quot-Too-Many-Vaccines-Overloads-The-Immune-System-quot/page2
> 
>   Here’s a thread started by Donnay on “_The truth about vaccines_”; I’m certainly not the only one to rate that one a lot higher: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ut-Vaccines%94


^^THIS^^

----------

